# dove hunting guns



## doveduster77 (Sep 20, 2005)

does anyone know what the best over/under would be to buy for doves?
should i go with browning or beretta?($1100-1500 in price)


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

For that much money I could buy several guns!! Everyone has thier own opinion of BEST! Red label, Browning, Winchester, etc... You may even step down and go to the Huglu, Mossberg it all depends on what you are looking for and more important fit and feel. Best bet is find a gun club and ask to borrow a shotgun for several shots. Best of luck and let us know what you decided............
jP


----------

